# Small Coffins



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

More arts and crafts stuff, but they are good for practicing miters, inlays, lay out, glue up, routing, and finishing. And for some odd reason I find them very relaxing to make. They all started when a friend of mine wanted one for a dart case. I have become somewhat obsessed.









One of the first I made. All Poplar.









A friend of mine wanted an evil one, so here goes. Oak with maple inlays then three coats of wipe on poly.









A not so evil one. African Mahogany with Purpleheart and Walnut for the inlay and a lot of Danish Oil.









Working on one in Walnut. I am still undecided as to whether I enjoy the aroma of walnut being cut on a table saw.

Thanks for looking...:thumbsup:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Maybe you should sell them as pet urns!They're pretty awesome.


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

Working on more of these little monstrosities. I was inspired by the thread with the stone inlay, so I tried one. The "stone" is Quikrete All Purpose Sand, which seems to be crushed river rock. I used CA and then a lot of sanding pads and got it flush. The whole thing was finished with Danish Oil which the stone actually took up pretty well.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow... Nice work but a bit morbid for my taste...

~tom


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Wow... Nice work but a bit morbid for my taste...
> 
> ~tom


My mom calls me her little ray of sunshine.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice mini-coffins. 
My daughter wanted me to make one for her several years ago when she was in high school for some kind of school project. I sized it for a barbie doll. I didn't make it as elaborately as you do though. It felt kind of morbid to "make a coffin for my daughter" and it kind of gave me the creeps. 
As for me, I love the smell of walnut as I'm working it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Those are really nice. I like them a lot. For some reason I picture my wife's cat jammed into every nook and cranny of one of them. :yes: Waste of fur..............but the coffins are awesome. Great work.
Ken


----------



## dbagpiper (Mar 7, 2011)

*just because...*



Kenbo said:


> Those are really nice. I like them a lot. For some reason I picture my wife's cat jammed into every nook and cranny of one of them. :yes: Waste of fur..............but the coffins are awesome. Great work.
> Ken


 
Amen brother!


----------



## blackemmons (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice!

Where does one find plans/dimensions for these so they can be made in different sizes?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Love em !!!


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

blackemmons said:


> Nice!
> 
> Where does one find plans/dimensions for these so they can be made in different sizes?
> 
> ...


I just drew one up on some graph paper and used a protractor to find the angles. 

You may find some plans on THIS site.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Beautiful work, I especially like the stone inlay.:thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

One more. I need a life. African Mahogany (or what was sold to me as African Mahogany) with Bubinga and Maple. The inlay is "stone" made of river pebbles and river sand.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice. Everyone needs a little macabre decor.


----------



## snav (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh man! I love these - they're just downright adorable!


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool stuff hedorah :thumbsup:
Ever give any thot to usin barrel hinges ?
They'd make for a cleaner look.


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

Cool. I am new to this and never saw those before. How deep do the holes for the barrel part have to be?


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice! Perfect timing for Halloween!
Could make a nice candy dish!


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

hedorah99 said:


> Cool. I am new to this and never saw those before. How deep do the holes for the barrel part have to be?


 
Good question.. i've never used 'em myself. I spose it would depend on the size of the hinge. I would imagine that the depth woud be proportionate to the diameter of the hinge.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I wonder if the make music boxes that play AC/DC... one of these would be the perfect gift for one of my kids who is really into the whole Heavy Metal/Death Metal thing.

Those are some fine coffins. Pet urns would be a market for them and help support the exotic woods you're using.


----------

